# Trigger limit -



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Watched the weather and we Scaly Neck and his boy Cliff) got out just off South of Pensacola Beach and found a spot. Loaded doesn't do this justice... 

Trigger trolling to over the spot...









So I get anchored up and pick up 12 (2 went back as they were short...)











After I iced the trigger I went another hole and quickly got a 15# ARS - released, and this Cobia.. also released 29-30"... 










then I hooked up what I thought was the grouper I;ve been toying with in that mess twice before and on the way up I "remembered" the cobia had the circle hook pertty far back so I used pliers to jiggle it loose - IT ALWAYS WEAKENS THE FLOROCARBON I though just as I was about to loosen the drag *ping* goes the line right at the knot at the hook.

So some cleaning but mighty good eats!!

2 6# Trigger
3 4-5# trigger
5 14-16" trigger

Cheers - Get Out There!
Stressless


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice work on the triggers Bob...those will be mighty fine eating...


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job stress, ur always killin em!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great report, good mess of fish.

making other kayakers green with envy..


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice haul. Last year no one were catching legal tigger this year they are setting records.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy shit man, a limit of legal triggers is a feat in a boat, let alone a yak. Im jealous.

Would you mind telling us what they ate? Ive tried catching them on my snapper spots but al I could get were remora as soon as I sent my bait down.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

great job on those triggers Bob. Who got the cleaning duty - you, Dean, or did you palm it off on Dean's boy


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice man


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Naw we had our own mess to clean, had some great fish Tacos last night. It was a great day....just another day in Paradise!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great ob Bob. That's a butt load of Triggers.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Holy shit man, a limit of legal triggers is a feat in a boat, let alone a yak. Im jealous.
> 
> Would you mind telling us what they ate? Ive tried catching them on my snapper spots but al I could get were remora as soon as I sent my bait down.


From my experience, hungry triggers will rape just about any bait to include artificials (hooked them on deep divers & butterfly jigs). The pain is getting the bait to them quick enough and have something on a smaller hook that isn't going to get stripped off quickly. Cut bobo and squid on a drop rig with a 3oz sinker has worked for me. I've also tipped a small jig with bait and caught them.


Bob, that's a pretty good haul. :thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> From my experience, hungry triggers will rape just about any bait to include artificials (hooked them on deep divers & butterfly jigs). The pain is getting the bait to them quick enough and have something on a smaller hook that isn't going to get stripped off quickly. Cut bobo and squid on a drop rig with a 3oz sinker has worked for me. I've also tipped a small jig with bait and caught them.
> 
> 
> Bob, that's a pretty good haul. :thumbup:



Thx Ginzu - What he said: They were hungry but a touch finicky so I kept my 2/0 Owner Mutu circle hook (my goto snapper hook) on, tied right to the floro topshot. No weight... I had a Bobo filet from the last trip and have found a good pair of stainless poultry shears is like GOLD when cutting bait out there. Makes quick work to cut a half dozen 3/4" x 3/4" squares. Toss it up current (anchored was key) and let it drift down and back over the spot. All the trigger were big enough to get the 2/0 in the mouth. Usually I use a #2 Owner Mutu but felt we might get some hog snapper (Cliff's 31" ARS proved it). Also that technique is deadly for the bigger ARS on a heavily hit spot.

Not sure what kind of hooks Scaly Neck and Cliff were using - I heard them say they had 3-4 broken or straitened hooks.... NEVER had a Owner straiten or break - even the #2 stopping a 19# ARS from getting to the bottom.

I got 1 1/2 gallons of filleted trigger meat from that batch.

Cheers - Tight lines.
Stressless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I need to find new spots, I couldnt use those techniques or else Id get hammered by remora immediately.

In the beginning of the snapper season the remora werent too bad but the last two trips of the season they were a real PITA.

My trigger set up is usually a double dropper/chicken rig with size two or size one light wire circles, but I guess if the remora get there before the trigger do, its no use. 

Man Im itching to get out there BAD.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I did catch two remora - but I never - ever catch the same remora twice.


----------

